# Which boots should I go for?



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Most everybody will say go with the boot that fits your foot the best. Which is true, what may be a great boot for others may not work well for you.


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

kctahoe said:


> Most everybody will say go with the boot that fits your foot the best. Which is true, what may be a great boot for others may not work well for you.


Very true, but sadly on a budget, any thing you would recommend from experience under 200?


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

I had the 13 motos and the lower lacing system got messed up after less than half a dozen uses.. im in the process of returning them for warranty. Check the reviews for the motos on REI.com seems someone else had the same problem.... As for the rulers i believe they also use the speed lace system or whatever burton calls it.

For my next pair of boots im going with traditional laces


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

tony10 said:


> I had the 13 motos and the lower lacing system got messed up after less than half a dozen uses.. im in the process of returning them for warranty. Check the reviews for the motos on REI.com seems someone else had the same problem.... As for the rulers i believe they also use the speed lace system or whatever burton calls it.
> 
> For my next pair of boots im going with traditional laces


Did you hear alot of bad things about the pulling lace system?

What how was the fit and feel for the motos?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

+10 Traditional laces all the way because when they break its cheap & easy to fix without a huge inconvenience that could cost you a day of riding... You can even tie the break back together just to get you through the day...


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> +10 Traditional laces all the way because when they break its cheap & easy to fix without a huge inconvenience that could cost you a day of riding... You can even tie the break back together just to get you through the day...


Any recommendations for a traditional lace.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I love my Burton OX picked em up for a killer deal from Derailed.com with a coupon offer... they retail for about $280 I think I paid a $135.00 last year for em... They look like a Sorel Caribou boot very well made I should get quite a few seasons out of them pretty easy...

Right now you can get them for $162.00 with Coupon Code Siteturtle1013D which is 42%off


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> I love my Burton OX picked em up for a killer deal from Derailed with a coupon offer... they retail for about $300 I think I paid a $135.00 last year for em... They look like a Sorel Caribou boot very well made I should get quite a few seasons out of them pretty easy...
> 
> Right now you can get them for $162.00 with Coupon Code Siteturtle1013D which is 42%off


Sites looks sick. Than I realized it was US only for burton


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Jdrizzy said:


> Sites looks sick. Than I realized it was US only for burton


Im in the states so I never run into those issues so I dont know where to send you other than become a google master but I can say of all the boots I have ever owned in my 20+ years of snowboarding these things are built like a tank...


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> Im in the states so I never run into those issues so I dont know where to send you other than become a google master but I can say of all the boots I have ever owned in my 20+ years of snowboarding these I things are built like a tank...


Ill definitely look around more for these boots. I tried on the burton rulers, and they fit well on a 10.5, would they run the same size? Since your a long time boarder, I was curious to which socks you think are the best, i'm just trying to get a full set of stuff, but I don't know which goggles, socks, and gloves to get. Thanks


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Jdrizzy said:


> Ill definitely look around more for these boots. I tried on the burton rulers, and they fit well on a 10.5, would they run the same size? Since your a long time boarder, I was curious to which socks you think are the best, i'm just trying to get a full set of stuff, but I don't know which goggles, socks, and gloves to get. Thanks


Im a 10.5 to 11 depending on the shoe I went with the 10.5 on my Burton OX and Im glad I didn't go bigger with the 11's...

for socks Im all about the Smartwool PHD Snowboard specific socks in light & medium depending on the weather and how my feet are feeling...

I love my Electric EG2 goggles hands down the best goggle I have ever owned but much like boots you really need to try a bunch of brands on and see which fit your face shape the best... A bunch of the other brands I tried when goggle shopping felt like they were pinching my nose and that would get annoying real fast on the mountain... 

Gloves are another item you should try on as none are exactly the same and can range in price from super cheap to retarded expensive but I do recommend GoreTex for gloves warm dry hands are very important...

So bottom line you need to find whats comfortable for you because comfortable, warm & dry is priceless and will allow you to ride all the live long day... Function over Fashion nobody really cares what you look like on the mountain and nobody wants to be the wet cold guy sitting in the lodge while everyone else is out having a super good happy happy fun time...


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> Im a 10.5 to 11 depending on the shoe I went with the 10.5 on my Burton OX and Im glad I didn't go bigger with the 11's...
> 
> for socks Im all about the Smartwool PHD Snowboard specific socks in light & medium depending on the weather and how my feet are feeling...
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton man! you were a huge help to me finding everything.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I still say you need to go out and try things on... you wouldn't buy a car without a test drive unless of course its a classic you plan to rebuild...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

You should definitely try them on. I spent 3 hours trying on boots recently -- fingers bleeding and blisters by the end from tightening all the laces. I tried all the different systems and ended up preferring traditional laces over boa and the speed lacing varieties. Traditional laces allow you to dial-in the fit the way you want it, while those other systems all gave me pressure points. I'm sure it has more to do with the shape of my feet, so you need to really try on boots to see what works best for you. 

That said, another boot you may want to consider is the 32 Lashed. They are $199. 

Good luck!


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

You cant have someone else tell you about boot fit because everyone is different physically and even want different things in their boots.

Go to the store and try a bunch on, its better to have a cheap boot that fits right than an expensive one that doesnt.

As someone else pointed out the reason id suggest traditional laces is because you can replace them if they break


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Jdrizzy said:


> Ill definitely look around more for these boots. I tried on the burton rulers, and they fit well on a 10.5, would they run the same size? Since your a long time boarder, I was curious to which socks you think are the best, i'm just trying to get a full set of stuff, but I don't know which goggles, socks, and gloves to get. Thanks


Boots: Rulers are a step up from the Motos, the price point is higher, but I'd also look into any remaining models from previous years that could be deeply discounted. The fit might be different, you just need to try them on and decide for yourself. Burton's Speedzone is pretty good, although I've stuck with traditional lacing in my 32s.

Goggles: Probably something that will do for all-weather conditions, it's going to be a whiteout one day, and bright and sunny the next. Mine have the reflective coating, so they're not ideal for low contrast days. But many of today's goggles have lens that can be switched out depending on the weather.

Gloves: I prefer mitts to gloves personally, for me, my hands stay warmer with mitts. 

Socks: Generally one thin pair is sufficient, don't wear cotton. Don't double up on socks, and thick ones are not going to keep your feet warmer. I personally go barefoot since I'm picky about fit and such, but socks will definitely keep your boots fresher than mine.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Jdrizzy said:


> Did you hear alot of bad things about the pulling lace system?
> 
> What how was the fit and feel for the motos?


I had the motos last year and loved the fit of them but the lacing system broke on mine as well. I tried on 10 pairs of boots and liked them the best, but I won't get speed lace boots again. Seems like a design flaw to me. They broke at the lowest point where the loop is sewn on. I had about 30 days on them when they broke.

I bought Burton Ox to try this year. Much higher end boot than the motos, but I can't comment on how I like them yet.

Jason


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Jdrizzy said:


> Ill definitely look around more for these boots. I tried on the burton rulers, and they fit well on a 10.5, would they run the same size? Since your a long time boarder, I was curious to which socks you think are the best, i'm just trying to get a full set of stuff, but I don't know which goggles, socks, and gloves to get. Thanks


I can't say enough good things about merino wool socks. They are amazing compared to cotton socks which I have worn my entire life. I was way late to the party when it comes to this, but they are amazing. I wear the thin snowboard Smartwool socks no matter what the temp and my feet never get cold and rarely sweat.

Jason


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

How much did the oxs cost you. Thanks for the reply, I'll definitely try out a bunch. Someone else in this thread suggested the oxs.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Jdrizzy said:


> How much did the oxs cost you. Thanks for the reply, I'll definitely try out a bunch. Someone else in this thread suggested the oxs.


I think I paid a little over $200 for them but I'm not for sure. I actually bought them in Orlando of all places at the Burton outlet while on spring break down there.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Sierra Trading Post has some closeouts for sale (I believe boots from last season). They are $199 USD.

Burton Ox Snowboard Boots (For Men)

I would try them on though...not sure of the return policy for Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

Aw crap. I was planning on buying possibly the 2013 Union forces, and 2013 Burton Ruler. My dilemma now, is that I don't think i've tried on enough boots to judge if the rulers are a good choice for me. The Rulers on a 10.5(2014), fit nicely, I was planning on getting slightly stiffer boots hoping to gradually grow with the boots, instead of going for soft boots that will become mush too quickly. There was the most minute heel lift with the rulers, but i'm guessing it was the socks I was wearing that day to test them.

I'm not sure whether to get the bindings in a M/L, or L/XL, because the burtons true fit is 10.5, but they scale the footprint one size down(from what i've heard). I'm hovering between the two boot sizes, any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Jdrizzy said:


> on a bit of a budget, I'm going for Union Contact Pro 2014,
> Should I go for Burton Moto/ Rulers 2013? Both feel similar to me
> 
> The stiffness of the moto is 3 points lower than the rulers
> ...


Where are you located in Canada? In toronto consider hog town on king street, they have some previous years stuff often at good prices, and they're a great local vibe type shop to support. 

Also despite the negative comments on speed lacing I love it, would never go with traditional laces, the adjustability is great and really quick.

Buy the boots first then test them on the different binding sizes.


----------



## Jdrizzy (Oct 21, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Where are you located in Canada? In toronto consider hog town on king street, they have some previous years stuff often at good prices, and they're a great local vibe type shop to support.
> 
> Also despite the negative comments on speed lacing I love it, would never go with traditional laces, the adjustability is great and really quick.
> 
> Buy the boots first then test them on the different binding sizes.


North york area. I'll definitely check out hog town. Thanks


----------

